# Dped girls are hot !



## Ecorvi (Oct 31, 2008)

so many cute girls on this forum  :wink:


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

I have noticed that too, some of the boys are very cute also. Here's a question.

If only hot people could get DP, and the only cure was to make your face ugly, would you do it?


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

sure


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

i think i would too, i think id do about anything physical to my body. Except amputation though!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Really, you wouldn't say......have your little toe cut off to be you again?


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

ohhhh god! hmmmmmm i think i would! i mean its just a wikkle toe....right? lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Sure.....I dont think you would miss it, it's just a toe right......although you may feel the need to steer away from open footwear LOL


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

well i would say thats ONE good thing about the UK, never any need for open footwear hahah


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm not gay but I have to agree with you...


----------



## Ecorvi (Oct 31, 2008)

What for a question!!!
I will ask NO because i am on the road of recovery!

Love, peace and faith


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Only DP'd people could turn a conversation about hot girls into a conversation about amputation.
That's what makes us special.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

mmm mmm dped girls? what about dped BOYS?  
they're lookin fine


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Well of course; not only are we deep and dreamy, but we've got the looks to back ourselves up.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Man there really are some hot ones here. Who do you think is the cutest? 10 bucks it's Meghan.


----------



## Ecorvi (Oct 31, 2008)

She is 15, man!
I love a lot of women, not only one


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Crap I hate it when that happens!


----------



## Dutch (Dec 25, 2008)

I fell in love with one!

To bad she did not felt the same about me, but you are right there are some hot girls with this disorder!

Any girls from Holland here? 8)


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

i think it's about time that we kick up another thread of "looking for love??" because that had so much success in the past.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

or we can start a DPMATCH dot com :lol:

Do dp couples work?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

of course they work and their children are guaranteed to be DP free. It's like a math equation, two negatives equal a positive. :idea: I have a really big crush on someone from this website  :wink:


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> mmm mmm dped girls? what about dped BOYS?
> they're lookin fine


There's too many of them! Lol and I can name them all haha.

I talked with one of them last night actually  I blushed the whole time OMG!


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

oh hehe  someone on dpselfhelp makes my heart ah ah art flutter. any advice on what i should do?
:wink:

it does seem we are a little outnumbered girls.... whatcha think?


----------



## Mr.A454 (Dec 8, 2008)

agreed Dped girls are hot. lets get this dp dating site goin.

and for all those hot dp'd women.
hi my names Michael but Id like to be refered to as brown sugar, I'm 5'10 able to bench a 1/4 of my weight, I enjoy holding hands, cuddling naked, and writing love songs that I perform on the bongos. oh and I once beat up a twelve year old........when I was 3.

I too have a crush...but this girl lives in uk and has no clue who I am


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

lol brown sugah. i love it. hey michael am i allowed to make guesses?


----------



## Mr.A454 (Dec 8, 2008)

geuss away.....but I might lie if you get it right


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

first i wanna know what love songs you know on the bongos.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

e;lgmkl;dsgm;sdlfmsdl;mfdls,mflsdmfgdsgs


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

peachyderanged said:


> oh hehe  someone on dpselfhelp makes my heart ah ah art flutter. any advice on what i should do?
> :wink:


Tough question peachyD. Sounds like we are in similar situations. Too bad I don't know your situation well enough otherwise I'd love to offer some advice. Have you tried anything like getting this persons phone number, chatting with the person, or meeting up at the annual conference for the mentally fucked in Chicago - I'm sure he's qualified to go.?

Michael - you are one hella cool dude. way to be balls out and introduce yourself. I think there's an annual UK meet up am I wrong?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

edited out


----------



## Ecorvi (Oct 31, 2008)

It would be interesting to know the rate of single of dped persons, I bet that is higher than for other persons!


----------



## Dutch (Dec 25, 2008)

Anyone up for a Dating thread?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Ok I'll start an official dating thread!!


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Conjurus said:


> Ok I'll start an official dating thread!!


Oh, I can't see anything going wrong with this. Not at all. :roll:


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh, a dating thread!

Lol... back in the day, I would go to the personals at the back of the newspaper and read the descriptions. Some just crack me up laughing! Things I do to keep me entertained lol


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Robsy said:


> e;lgmkl;dsgm;sdlfmsdl;mfdls,mflsdmfgdsgs


I think your in the wrong thread Robsy :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

--Edited out, it will be taken wrongly.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> --Edited out, it will be taken wrongly.


Come on, no it wont


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Spirit said:


> --Edited out, it will be taken wrongly.


LOL..Nice one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

:arrow:


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

What have I missed?


----------



## Mr.A454 (Dec 8, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> oh hehe  someone on dpselfhelp makes my heart ah ah art flutter. any advice on what i should do?
> :wink:


Hey Jinelle, Can I make guesses on who makes your heart ah ah art flutter?


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

yup


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm the only unattractive DPed chick in this forum


----------



## Mr.A454 (Dec 8, 2008)

uhh well now Im too afraid Ill get it wrong. :? 
but I got an ideal


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

SistA HazeL said:


> I'm the only unattractive DPed chick in this forum


You're beautiful


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

haha oh come on it was obvious even before i would admit it ahhaha.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

It's obviously VinCi- we all know she has a crush on him...


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

lol jesse. what can i say, love is complicated.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Hehe indeed it is. I'll never understand that thing called love. I've known it, I've experienced it, I've been hurt by it, I've felt empty when it left me and excited when it filled me again.


----------



## Mr.A454 (Dec 8, 2008)

so Jinelle when are you and your love goin to make this thing official?
can I be the ring bearer?


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

hey hey you haven't made any guesses yet.


----------



## Mr.A454 (Dec 8, 2008)

psh...I know who it is. your not foolin me.

Im alittle jealous too....or wait no Im not....thats just my dp


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

ohh dp...don't be jealous. 
okay okay so you know it's lynsey huh? ah! no use hiding it.


----------



## Mr.A454 (Dec 8, 2008)

woah! that one threw me for a loop.

wow I really had no Idea


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I guess that is kind of an easy one- everyone has a crush on lynsey


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

WTF LOL

Are you guys taking the piss? Which Lynsey are you talking about? It can not be me because that would be news that I havnt heard.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

lol yes i AM taking the piss.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> lol yes i AM taking the piss.


Oh  You have just shattered my hopes for us Peachy, I had such high expectations.....  :arrow:

Hahahaha. :wink:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

lol what's taking the piss?


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

and you SHOULD have high expectations! we could be great. i kinda have this thing though for guys that surf and seem to get into near death experiences a couple of times a week.

taking the piss is our uk friends way of saying "making fun of/joking". is that an accurate description lyns?


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

That's pretty obvious Jinz hehe.

Aussies also use that term too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> lol what's taking the piss?


LOL .Yeah as said Jesse "Taking the piss" is like mocking/joking/jesting/making fun of......Also refered to as "Taking the mick/michael" in the UK.


----------



## Ecorvi (Oct 31, 2008)

ahaha  
what a poor innocent boy in the hands of bad girlzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Whoah...easy there. No need to get heated.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

wow. wtf.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Ah whatever ....Lets LOL and move on shall we. :arrow:



Conjurus said:


> No need to get heated.


The topic title does says "Dp girls are *hot*"....Afterall. Especially that Peachy. :wink:

.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Ah whatever ....Lets LOL and move on shall we. :arrow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, you've got a point there.. bad choice of wording I suppose


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey I'm back, what did I miss?


----------



## Ecorvi (Oct 31, 2008)

You missed an huge Dp orgy


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

What about those DP men! I think Mark, Kenny and Sketch2000 are cute


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Ok, next time I meet a hot girl, Im seriously going to ask her if she has DP, because I've just noticed a few more members on here who are pretty attractive!


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

That is not how I meant it.


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

that's actually really funny. i'm guessing she would think your crazy (or dp'd) or have "DP" yourself.


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> that's actually really funny.


At last somebody with a sense of humor


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yea, turns out we have something in common


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Remember children, DP is also an abbreviation for "Double Penetration". Might cause trouble in a conversation


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Inzom said:


> Remember children, DP is also an abbreviation for "Double Penetration". Might cause trouble in a conversation


Haha could work out eithe way!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Inzom said:


> Remember children, DP is also an abbreviation for "Double Penetration". Might cause trouble in a conversation


Yeah that *IS* probably why doctors look at Dp,d people insanely.

"Please doctor I have DP constantly for 10 years, I cant stop it, it makes me feel weird and like Im on drugs, I cant make it stop what can I do to stop it, If I cant stop it Im going to kill myself "...


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

----


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

---


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Robsy said:


> Here's a question.
> 
> If only hot people could get DP, and the only cure was to make your face ugly, would you do it?


Well did it work for you? Did it cure you? If it did I might try it.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

I have a deep suspension that being hott and depersonalization are in fact linked. I almost would bet we are suffering because of our faces. Dp does hate us because we are beautiful


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Inzom said:
> 
> 
> > Remember children, DP is also an abbreviation for "Double Penetration". Might cause trouble in a conversation
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

